# Ted Kretschmann



## KC- BEE (Jun 13, 2011)

I got two nucs from Ted last year both made it through the winter and are doing great. Sorry to hear about his problem with the spider bite.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Good to hear ole Ted is doing ok. Hope to hear from him again on here. Nothing wrong with speaking your mind when you know what you are talking about.


----------



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

Didn't know about the spider bite. Glad to hear he is doing better - at least good enough that he can get back to work. Ted is really good about helping the new guys get going and offering a bit of an education. If he still allows newbees to work with him for a few days and you have not taken advantage of it, I'd encourage you to do so. It will give you a good look at commercial/industrial beekeeping -- a far, far cry from what most of us practice but a great window for seeing the "bigger picture".

I hope I'll be able to make one of the Alabama meetings this year and visit with him.

-js


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

jim lyon said:


> Good to hear ole Ted is doing ok. Hope to hear from him again on here. Nothing wrong with speaking your mind when you know what you are talking about.


He definitely has forgotten more than I'll probably ever know...he's definitely a well of information!

Ed


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

dixiebooks said:


> <snip> If he still allows newbees to work with him for a few days and you have not taken advantage of it, I'd encourage you to do so. It will give you a good look at commercial/industrial beekeeping -- a far, far cry from what most of us practice but a great window for seeing the "bigger picture".
> <snip>
> -js


I can only imagine the differences between my little hobby yard and his operation. He and I were talking and I thought I'd ask a "educated"  question... "Ted, do you use solid bottom boards or pallets?". There was a slight pause and then "Uh, well we use pallets and move'em with fork lifts". Yelp, a little difference between his operation and mine!  One of these days I'm going climb those hills and go see him....

Ed


----------



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

Intheswamp said:


> I can only imagine the differences between my little hobby yard and his operation. He and I were talking and I thought I'd ask a "educated"  question... "Ted, do you use solid bottom boards or pallets?". There was a slight pause and then "Uh, well we use pallets and move'em with fork lifts". Yelp, a little difference between his operation and mine!  One of these days I'm going climb those hills and go see him....
> 
> Ed


LOL reminds me of a couple of "dumb questions" I asked him. Whatever you do, don't ask what he thinks about "housel positioning". You'll be going :lookout:

As mentioned, he's not one to hold back giving his opinion, especially when asked directly. That is a big part of why he is so liked by most of us yet so despised by a few others. When I ask him something I can almost count on his answer being something I had not expected or even opposite what I had thought. Yet, he has a way of provoking you into thinking about things in a whole new light. (or, perhaps, "old light" by his reckoning). If you want help seeing the 'bigger picture' of beekeeping from a commercial perspective, ask Ted. He'll give you an honest, complete answer because he really does care about the future of the beekeeping industry, especially in the State of Alabama. -js


----------

